# late night shopping



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone know anywhere you can shop for groceries late at night between Faro and Tavira.
Cheers
H


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Bigger supermarkets are open until 9pm during the summer, the all night garages have a few things and the service station on the Motorway near Olhão has a reasonable selection. 

I am glad in a way that 24/7 culture has yet to take hold here and hope it will be a while longer yet !


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

*Thanks*



MrBife said:


> Bigger supermarkets are open until 9pm during the summer, the all night garages have a few things and the service station on the Motorway near Olhão has a reasonable selection.
> 
> I am glad in a way that 24/7 culture has yet to take hold here and hope it will be a while longer yet !


Thanks for getting back so quickly. I can see what your saying about 24/7 shopping. However the reason I ask is that, if you touch down at the airport after 20:00 hrs by the time you sort the car most shops that I know of will be closed. 
Some people want to grab a few provisions and chill at their apartment/villa rather than eat out.
Cheers
H


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

If you can't get on an earlier flight then just ask your rental agent / your condominium manager / a neighbour / a friend / a nearby smaller shop / your property management company - to buy in a few things for you. There is even a rather ghastly '24/7 gourmet' idea of vending machines that dispense groceries - there seems to be one in each main town now. Hopefully those are enough ways of avoiding widespread round the clock grocery shopping for the improvident few to use a few times a year.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Any decent management company will offer an ARRIVAL/ hospitality pack with essential if you book it in advance. Some of these packs will be standard with staples like milk, bread, coffe, sugar etc. others you can specify what you require. Just ask.


----------



## Huw (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the replies, but perhaps I should have been a bit more specific. 
We own a place in Tavira and were wondering where to grab a few bits if we landed late.
Regards
Huw


----------

